# Help With New Aquascape



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi there

I'm setting up a 33g Saulosi only tank (hope to size up eventually) and wondered what you thought of my rock-scaping. I will be adding PFS once I'm ready to fill the tank (waiting on the filter).

I do have a few more rocks but I put a few more in and it looked really crowded. I welcome any input and advice. Is there too much? Not enough? Let me know what you think please.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the look of the rocks but I think you need to add more to give the fish more caves to hide. I would stack some of the rocks to the left and leave one big one on the right (make it less symmetrical).


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

+1 on a few more rocks. Check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

What about this? Better or worse?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would say add more rocks. That opening on the right is not needed. Did you check out the rule of thirds?


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah I read about it and know a little of that theory but I don't fully understand what it would reflect on the tank that's all.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I would add a few more and then go with a design that makes you happy :thumb:

As far as the rule of thirds,you divide your tank into 1/3 and have your focal points at the intersections..

This an examplenot mine)


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Attempt 3....thoughts?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Best yet.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Using Iggy's suggestion of the rule of thirds...I took a snapshot of your photo and edited it. Hope that was OK. Not the best editing but it gives you an idea of how the rule of thirds looks. Working with the intersections (see where the stars are in the 1st pic), I tried to create height on the left that would reach the left upper intersection and another pile on the right that would touch the right lower intersection (I think the two piles look a little too similar so that could be just one big rock and maybe a smaller tucked up against it also...you just have to play around and see what looks best). This is just a cut and paste but it kinda demonstrates the principle of thirds. Using the correct rocks in the correct locations will get you a stunning layout.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Ah man, I feel quite bad now because I've actually changed it and set the tank up. I appreciate you doing that though and I've saved the photo you've made because I am considering adding some more possibly. I am quite pleased with it now though. See what you think.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I like it ... great job. You have some nice highs and lows with the rocks...great shapes to them.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks very much. I'm pleased with it. Thanks for doing that thing as well, really appreciate you taking the time to do that.


----------

